# Supermax lead screw nut question



## lowlife (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a new to me SM 16vs. I am tearing into it a ways to do some much needed maintenance and repairs. The x and y axis lead screw nuts need to be replaced. I can't find an exact replacement match and the SM rep in my area says no dice. Roton seems to carry one that can be modified. 

The dimensions I come up with are 
1 1/4 lead screw major diameter
1.060 minor diameter on the LS. Not 100% sure as it is difficult to get an accurate measurement. Roton lists one as .999 I would assume that if necessary it could be reamed to fit my lead screw?
1.55 OD of nut
1.50 length of nut
5 TPI

I need a total of 4 nuts
I was going to ask how to tell left from right hand threads but it appears I need 2 of each anyway as the threads are mirror images of each other with the x and y axis screws.

Does this sound reasonable? I would rather just order the correct ones but can't seem to find anything, I figured that parts would be easy to get for these machines but it appears I may be wrong if I can't get a wear item which should be the most used item.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## songbird (Mar 2, 2014)

I too have a Supermax mill, and have run into similar problems with getting support for parts or info. I've heard good things about these machines, but perhaps sales/parts departments don,t want to waste time on private individuals who are looking for 1 or 2 items for older machines. Could you pass along any contact info for these machines? I would do the same, if I had any. 
Thanks, Jim. (Supermax YC-1 1/2 VA).


----------



## iron man (Mar 2, 2014)

When there that big I usually just make them they are pretty easy to do.. Ray


----------



## lowlife (Mar 3, 2014)

I figured someone with a lathe could probably make them. Me? Not so much. I am looking to find out what the OD of a BP nut is as they look VERY similar to what I need at 20.00 a piece Vs 60 or so from roton and they would still need to be modified from roton. If the BP OD is the same or larger then I can take it to someone with a lathe to mod. The BP also has the keyway, not sure of the size of the keyway though.

I got a hold of these guys and they sent me to a local distributor in Mn, who was very helpful but not able to help if that makes any sense?

http://www.ycmcnc.com/index_en.php

http://www.agilitymachine.com/


----------



## lowlife (Mar 3, 2014)

*Od diameter of BP lead screw nuts needed*

Looking for Supermax nuts with no luck, Seems the BP nuts are very close if not identical to what may be needed. I have googled the crap out of the BP nuts to find measurements but no success. I do know they can be Acme 5 tpi with a 1 1/4 lead screw dia and a keyway. This is what I am looking for if the OD is the same or larger at a reasonable price. Also can someone help with whether the table nuts and crossfeeds are LH or RH on a BP mill. TIA


----------



## xalky (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Od diameter of BP lead screw nuts needed*

Give these guys a call  : http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/  or these guys : http://www.matacoinc.net/index.html

They might actually have knowledge of your exact machine, Supermax, and be able to steer you in the right direction.

I think the machinery parts depot might be especially helpful since they actually rebuild bridgeports. Maybe they might have some very useful experience with clones too, or can direct you to a shop that does.

Marcel


----------



## smallfly (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Od diameter of BP lead screw nuts needed*



lowlife said:


> Looking for Supermax nuts with no luck, Seems the BP nuts are very close if not identical to what may be needed. I have googled the crap out of the BP nuts to find measurements but no success. I do know they can be Acme 5 tpi with a 1 1/4 lead screw dia and a keyway. This is what I am looking for if the OD is the same or larger at a reasonable price. Also can someone help with whether the table nuts and crossfeeds are LH or RH on a BP mill. TIA


--


lowlife---give these guys a call--http://www.machinebuildne.com/---iam quite sure they should be able to answer your ques.--they rebuild used bridgeports every week and if they don't have the parts they will know someone who does. these are the guys who also build alll the new power heads for the new bridgeports. they are great people to deal with and are very helpfull!  good  luck -re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## xalky (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Od diameter of BP lead screw nuts needed*



smallfly said:


> --
> 
> 
> lowlife---give these guys a call--http://www.machinebuildne.com/---iam quite sure they should be able to answer your ques.--they rebuild used bridgeports every week and if they don't have the parts they will know someone who does. these are the guys who also build alll the new power heads for the new bridgeports. they are great people to deal with and are very helpfull!  good  luck -re  steve  in  mt.


 I didn't even know these guys existed. They're only 15 miles up the road from me. )


----------



## lowlife (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Od diameter of BP lead screw nuts needed*

Thanks for the heads up, did find out today that its a series 1 BP not a series 2. Will make a phone call or 2 tomorrow.


----------



## lowlife (Mar 13, 2014)

Information for Supermax owners. My 1992 VS-16 knee mill uses Bridgeport series 1 lead screw nuts on both the x and y axis. As I understand it the SM can use metric lead screws as well. I had specs that were posted above.. They were a bit of a bear to fit on the shafts but after a few turns they started to get better and currently my backlash specs are less than .008. So if your specs are the same as mine i would say that you may be in the same boat as me. The OD was exactly the same. The lead screw dimensions in the nut were the same, the BP nuts were however .080 shorter but I see this as a non issue.

Part # 1069-2 and 1070-2. I forget which went where my apologizes.


----------



## xalky (Mar 13, 2014)

I merged the two threads that you had going on this subject so that all the info is in one neat little package.)


----------

